# Quick question



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

I should be starting my first IUI in a couple of weeks and seem to have forgotten everything the clinic told me, except to ring them on the first day of my next AF!!!  Please can anyone tell me what to expect (have read the beginner's guide but got a bit confused!).  

The question I'd really like answering is this:  at what point in the cycle does DH need to do his bit?  I'm going to be injecting menopur every other day, but also am unsure how long this goes on for.  I usually have a 26-28 day cycle and was assuming the basting would be halfway through this, but having read the beginners guide am now unsure what will happen.  I realise that everyone is different, but would really appreciate it if any of you could tell me about your experiences.

Many thanks!
Clara


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Clara

Hi ya.

I've just had my first IUI with clomid, this is what happened for me:
CD1
Phoned the clinic to let them know & they booked an appointment for hte next day
CD2
Went for appointment, had a baseline internal scan done to check the ovaries & to make sure htat there weren't any cysts which could be later thought of as follicles.  Also was given prescriptoin for clomid which i started taking that evening.  Was booked in for a scan on Cd10
CD10
Went in for internal scan, showed 2 follicles of a good size for that day & my lining was good.  They took the measurements of the follicles & Lining and booked me in for a scan on CD 13.  Told me to do ovulation test on the morning of CD13
CD13
Had internal scan which showed 1 excellent follicle and that the other hadn't grown much, also took measurements of follicles and lining again.  As ovulation test was negative, was given a nother one to do on CD14.
CD14
Ovulation test was negative, i had to phone the clinic & went in to hve the HCG shot. (this shot makes your body ovulate)
CD15 & day of basting
DH was given appointment time (via me) for 2pm to go in & produce his sample.  My basting appt was 4pm.  I went with DH so we went shopping & had a cuppa in the gap.
After the basting the nurse ran through what to do/not to do in the 2ww & what DHs swimmers were like. Was given a date to test(28th)

I hope that this has helped..i'm not too sure about the menopur, i was worried that basting was too early but figure that the clinic are the experts.  My cycles are normally 28/29 days.  

if your DH can get the afternoon off for your basting appointment its worth having him with you.  I felt quite nervous at my basting appt & was so glad that DH was there.. also, he felt more involved as the nurse spent a few minutes with us. 

Good luck!

Jen
xxx


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Morning 

My menopur cycle was a bit diffrent to Jens' so hope this helps:

CD1: call clinic to let them know, then called ultrasound to book scan for cd 6

CD3: start injecting menpur- to be continued until scan 

CD8 (friday): scan I had 1 follicle at 1.8mm and 1 at 1.2mm so was refered back to clinic for further advise. They advised one more menopur on friday night then HCG on sat. Booked in for basting on Monday midday.

CD9 (sat): HCG at midnight.

CD11: Basting

from then on waiting!!!

If follicles aren't ready on day 8 I would have to carry on taking menopur until ready and have another scan to monitor growth. 

I have to say that as this is my first cycle I am definately not an expert but so far this is what I have been doing!  

Hope it helped.

Good luck

carla


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Just want to check Clara you say your follies were 1.8mm & 1.2 mm when you were given the HCG jab, I think you may mean that they were 18mm & 12mm or 1.8cm & 1.2 cm.

My clinic like follicles to be a minimum of 17mm before basting.

Sorry to correct you just don't want an newbies getting confused 

Samper


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Clara,

I'm glad it's not just me who forgot everything! I'll be having clomid, so can't really compare but I'll let you know as I go along if I'm ahead of you. AF due around 28th March for me.

Kate x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for telling me all about your experiences.  I really appreciate it, even though we are all a bit different when it comes to treatment, it's really helpful to get a general idea of what might happen.  

Jen and Carla - have you got long to wait before you test?  Really hope you get the positives you've been waiting for     

Hi Kate - ooh that's not too long for you to wait - fingers crossed!  I think mine will start around the 2nd April.  I can't quite believe that we have made it to this stage at last.  I'm trying to treat it as a trial run but actually am quite nervous/ excited in spite of trying to be really sensible about it.  Hope all goes well and look forward to hearing about your progress.    

Clara xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Clara!!

First of all - all the luck in the world!!  Hope everything works out!

Everyone has given you really good advice!  What I'd add is.....every single cycle is different...........and it DOES vary for each person for each cycle.  

So for exmaple, I have had basting done anywhere between day 14 and day 20 of cycle!!!  It is a real bummer when you are trying to plan for days off work to relax after basting and hospital trips!  And dont underestimate how much the unpredictability causes stress!!  The treatment is nothing........it is all the changing dates which is the real pain in the a*s*!!!

But I really hoping that yours words first time round!!!  But if it doesn't - dont give up......mine has just worked 3rd time round!!  And bastind on the last go was on day 17 and I was really worried about it being ' too late'.  But no 

Take care

Molly xx


----------



## pombal (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Clara,

Don't usually post on this board so hope you don't mind me butting in but have had a few IUI's with tablets and injectables.
Don't worry about timings - your clinic will guide you through - I've had bastings on CD 8, 11 and 16 or 17, depending on response to stimms.
We've found one of the hardest things is making sure DH is ready with 3- 5 days abstinenece before hand cos we don't want any old timer swimmers (sorry TMI).
Good luck with your IUI - hope it's a BFP 1st time.

Pombal


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your help - much appreciated.  To be honest it's fantastic for me to have a natter about IUI as I'm obsessing about it at the moment!

Congratulations Molly, that's such good news about your            

 with everything!

It's useful to know that there is some degree of variation in the basting times.  It's hard to just drop everything, isn't it, but would be very worth it if it worked!

Pombal - thanks for your words of wisdom - I reckon that will be tricky for us too!

Thanks again everyone,
Clara x


----------

